# Icelandic: "get ég það"



## KarenRei

Ég las þetta:

"Get ég það alveg pottþétt?"

Hvað þýðir "get ég það"?  Er þetta það sama og "get ég gert það?"  Af hverju?

Takk


----------



## Merkurius

Já, þetta þýðir það sama.
Við höfum „Get ég það alveg pottþétt?“ sem gæti einnig verið skrifað sem „Get ég alveg pottþétt gert það?“
Þar sem að „alveg pottþétt“ er bara til að bæta upp á og til að fá meiri fullvissu. (e. „alveg pottþétt“ = definitely, and is there to get more certainty to the sentence).


----------



## KarenRei

Takk fyrir.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Sæl Karen 

Gaman að sjá þig á WR aftur! Ég vildi bara bæta eitthvað við þetta. Það sama kemur fyrir með öðrum háttarsögnum eins og *kunna* -> „Kanntu það?“ þar sem átt er við „Kanntu (gera) það?“ eða  *mega *-> „Má ég það?“ (þótt þetta sé sjaldgæfara).


----------



## KarenRei

Eða "Gaman að þessu"    Vildi bara vera viss um það.

Og gaman að sjá þig sömuleiðis.  Ég kom ekki í langan tíma vegna þess að reglurnar hérna eru svo takmarkandi en ég gafst upp vegna þess að listinn spurninganna mína er að verða of lengi


----------



## Merkurius

> Gaman að sjá þig á WR aftur! Ég vildi bara bæta eitthvað við þetta. Það sama kemur fyrir með öðrum háttarsögnum eins og *kunna* -> „Kanntu það?“ þar sem átt er við „Kanntu (gera) það?“ eða  *mega *-> „Má ég það?“ (þótt þetta sé sjaldgæfara).


Það er alveg rétt hjá Alxmrphi, þetta er notað þarna líka. En þetta er ekki beint sjaldgæfara. Þetta er bara notað í öðru samhengi.
„Get ég það?“ ->A: „Nennirðu að færa kassann?“ B: „Get ég það? Hann er nefnilega svo þungur“
„Kanntu það?“ -> E: „Jæja, nú ætlum við að beygja sögnina. F kanntu það?“ F: „Nei. Ég hef aldrei gert það áður.“
„Mega það“ -> S: „Eigum við að fara í bíó?“ X: „Máttu það? Var mamma þín ekki búin að banna það?“

*Viðbót: *Það er alltaf gaman að sjá þegar fólk vill læra íslensku! Svo um að gera að skjóta á okkur spurningum!


----------



## KarenRei

@Merkurius: er munurinn á notkun eins og munurinn milli „þarna“ og „þar“ - þ.e., maður segir "þar" þegar að tala um eitthvað sem einhver nefndi áður?  Það er, er það rangt að segja:

A: „Ég get eitthvað gaman.“

En rétt að segja:

A: „Þetta væri gaman.“
B: "Ég get þetta."

?


----------



## Merkurius

KarenRei said:


> A: „Ég get eitthvað *skemmtilegt*.“ _þetta er ljótt en getur gengið._
> 
> 
> A: „Þetta væri gaman.“
> B: "Ég get þetta."


----------



## KarenRei

Takk.


----------

